
Ask HN: More Bad Blood? - rayascott
Can you recommend intriguing reads similar to John Carryrou’s Bad Blood that revealed what was really going on inside Theranos?
======
wjossey
Too Big to Fail

While not a story of fraud, it is a story of how close the country / world
came to the brink, how people were guessing, and how companies in the
financial industry got us there.

------
mindcrime
[https://www.amazon.com/Smartest-Guys-Room-Amazing-
Scandalous...](https://www.amazon.com/Smartest-Guys-Room-Amazing-
Scandalous/dp/1591840538)

------
vldx
You should definitely check “The Mastermind: Drugs. Empire. Murder. Betrayal.”
by Evan Ratliff. Fascinating story.

------
rasmus1610
The Spider Network by David Enrich

------
andrei_says_
Disrupted by Dan Lyons.

------
TheAlchemist
"Red Notice: How I Became Putin's No. 1 Enemy"

A bit more political, but very interesting and somewhat similar.

~~~
rayascott
I’ve read that! It’s excellent.

